# No Love For the Good Father?



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just joined here yesterday and I have to admit I'm a little surprised I really don't see anything about Kramer's Tobacco Blends, especially Father Dempsey. This is my go to pipe tobacco and was just curious if you guys don't like it, don't know about it, or just haven't tried it?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never heard of it. Is it a local blend?


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I never heard of it but I am pretty new to the hobby.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I could explain, but I think it easier to post a link and let you guys take a look for yourself. I was turned on to this by a good friend who is an AVID pipe smoker. Told me it was the best stuff he has ever smoked so I gave it a try. Not that vie smoked a lot, but I'd have to agree. The Danny Kaye is also supposed to be amazing, but I have yet to try it. The English blend was very good as well if you are looking for something lighter. Have FD & DK on order and can't wait for it to come in.

Kramers Pipe and Tobacco Shop - Purveyors of unique pipes, pipe tobacco, various tobacco blends, cigars, gifts, accessories, and more!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MiamiMikePA said:


> I could explain, but I think it easier to post a link and let you guys take a look for yourself. [/url]


But...but...what IS The Father Dempsey Blend? :ask: Latakia, Virginia, Burley, chocolate and heliotrope? I think this is first tobacco description anywhere that I've seen that gives absolutely no clue about what's in it. Sounds great, but what is it? :dunno: Weird.

oh...I missed the Latakia/Dunhill section.  I'm guessing along the lines of MM965 or something maybe?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

*
Father Dempsey*
Brand: Kramer's Pipe and Tobacco Shop
Tin Description: Latakia based English inspired by a Dunhill blend.
Country of Origin: US
Curing Group: Air Cured
Contents: Virginia Latakia Oriental
Cut: Ribbon
Packaging: Bulk

Kramer's Pipe and Tobacco Shop - Father Dempsey pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

very confusing post


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

me thinks that this man might work for this tobacco shop...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I doubt that.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Lots of celebrities smoke(d) their blends. Might need swedish matches to light these? :smoke: I joke, I joke...


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Variables said:


> Lots of celebrities smoke(d) their blends. Might need swedish matches to light these? :smoke: I joke, I joke...


I liked the joke. RG for you!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Not sure what is confusing, but I apologize if it is. Let me know what you are confused about and I'll try to explain.

As for working at the shop, that would be cool, but way too long of a commute considering I live in PA and the shop is in Beverly Hills. You guys are too paranoid, Lol. The lady who runs it, Martha, is the daughter of the original owner. I believe she runs it with her husband Jim. Not 100% as ive never actually been to the shop. 

All I know is this stuff is amazing. Thought this was a well known shop, which is why I was surprised I did see anything about it on the boards. Apparently I was wrong! Try it if you like, if not no skin off my back.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MiamiMikePA said:


> Not sure what is confusing, but I apologize if it is.


*I'M* the one who's confused, Mike. :lol: I just misread the description.  sigh.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Haha, no prob Jim. I actually have an order on it's way, thought it would be here by now! If I knew this was something nobody knew about I would have ordered more to send out some tasters to some folks.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Learning about new stuff is what this forum is all about. RG to you for bringing something new to our attention. Keep it up!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention the cost is pretty fair as well. It is sold for $14 per 4oz. The Father Dempsey is by far their most popular/famous blend, but I've heard real good things about Danny Kaye too. The English blend was good as well, but not good enough to get me to buy some. I tend to like a little more strength where as its on the lighter side. I have 4oz of Father Dempsey and 4oz of Danny Kaye on the way. Wish I bought another 8oz though! Would like to jar 4oz and age it and would like to have some to give out to you guys. My friend who turned me on to this was a Penzance smoker, he has told me he hasn't smoked the Penzance since tasting the FD.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobakrevs thinks pretty highly of it! Kramer's Pipe and Tobacco Shop - Father Dempsey pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't steer you guys wrong! Lol


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems like they are mostly English blends?


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

That is correct pipinho. Of the 3 I mentioned Father Dempsey, Danny Kaye, & the English blend they are all English. My order arrived today and I just smoked the Danny Kaye for the first time...very nice. Id say the Father Dempsey is still my favorite, but the Danny Kaye is a very close 2nd, and the English blend is great for when you want a milder smoke.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Cool! I'm going to be in LA in 2 weeks...I'm going to make a point of trying to stop by. Weird I've never seen/heard of it.

RD


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Nice Gabriel! Let me know how the shop is, would love to make it there some day!


----------

